# Ropes for rats



## Lloydie (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello all.
My two little bundles of joy continue to delight me and the whole family.
Thanks for all the advice form others about handling etc, it has giving me a confidence that both Crystal and Sapphy have picked up on and are now becoming bolder. 

I want to make a little rope ladder/net thing they can use and play on in their cages. I have plenty of blue, nylon type rope and wondered if that would be okay to use?

Cheers
Lloydie


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah that stuff's fine- I used it for my lot.
I've got a link for a cargo net tutorial when i get home if you want it.


----------



## Lloydie (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Maltey. That'd be great. Cheers.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Ta-da! 
Fancy Rats • View topic - HOW TO; make a cargo net


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

There are some great rope toys out there, I found rope ladders, parrot toys with loads of ropes on, dogs toys that are rope toys, and a great rope hammock that the rats just love. They will chew the rope but its not expensive to buy. My other half makes me rope things for them the play on all the time. Next time he makes me one I'll post up a picture


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

If you would rather use cotton rope then go to a pound shop and look for those dog toys that are like a big knoot on the end of a rope. If you untie them then there is loads of rope in them.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

That's exactly what I do!
I usually get like 3 and braid them together to make massive ones


----------

